# I was working as a carer in Uk



## May3 (Mar 10, 2011)

Dear Sir or madam,

my name is Maja Kastelic and I come from Slovenia (Europe). I am a
student and this year I have the opportunity to receive a one year Visa to
Canada due to a
program called "International experience Canada visa program".

I am very interested to work as a care worker (not live-in) but live out
care work, because I'll have my own flat in Vancouver.
Can you please tell me if I can work as a carer without any problems or
can you provide me with any of the informations about the care work for
foreign workers in
Canada?

I was working as a carer in Uk, United Kingdom for several years and I
have experiences with providing care to elderly people (dementia, cancer
patients, multiple sclerosis and others...). Is this long enough to work as a carer immediately?

Kind regards,

Maja Kastelic

ps. how long does the course take in case of working experiences in Uk are not enough?


----------



## Irma (Oct 21, 2010)

May3 said:


> Dear Sir or madam,
> 
> my name is Maja Kastelic and I come from Slovenia (Europe). I am a
> student and this year I have the opportunity to receive a one year Visa to
> ...


Hi
Have a look at this site which helps get a handle on your care experience. It's free by the way

CCTA - Credentials Assessment and Recognition of Skills (CARS)

Good luck


----------



## uRabbit (Mar 10, 2011)

I'm interested as well, as I have almost four years experience working with developmentally disabled, and am looking to move to Vancouver. I'll take a look at that link.


----------



## May3 (Mar 10, 2011)

Hi Irma,

thank you for this information, I'll take a look at that link,

Maya


----------



## Irma (Oct 21, 2010)

Maya
A course typically will take between 12 and 18 months but some colleges recognise prior learning/skills/qualifications.
Let me know if I can help
Regards
Irma


----------



## May3 (Mar 10, 2011)

hi Irma,

I wonder If this training is not for Nurses (Heathcare)?. I'm interested for live-out elderly care (to be a caregiver not a nurse), because I have experiences with elderly people as a 24 hour live-in assistant (one year and a half). In Uk this training lasts for 4 days, but it's true that I was working for 3 months in a residential home before that training.

So I've attented Moving an Handling Training and Domiciliary Care Induction training, which covers:

- service user plans,
-record keeping,
-general duties,
-personal care,
-preparation of Meals and Food hygiene and so on.

regards,
Maya


----------



## Irma (Oct 21, 2010)

May3 said:


> hi Irma,
> 
> I wonder If this training is not for Nurses (Heathcare)?. I'm interested for live-out elderly care (to be a caregiver not a nurse), because I have experiences with elderly people as a 24 hour live-in assistant (one year and a half). In Uk this training lasts for 4 days, but it's true that I was working for 3 months in a residential home before that training.
> 
> ...


Maya
The training is for HCA ( Health Care Aid )not nursing.
I also had many years in the care sector in UK
You might want to take the PLA which I found very useful and you might want to check out this site for health care jobs
Welcome to Medijobz!

Good luck
Irma


----------



## May3 (Mar 10, 2011)

Hi,

I've completed the PLA online exam with the passing mark. How does this help me to become a live-out carer in Canada?

regards,

Maya


----------



## Irma (Oct 21, 2010)

May3 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I've completed the PLA online exam with the passing mark. How does this help me to become a live-out carer in Canada?
> 
> ...


You will receive emails from various companies trying to assist you
Good luck


----------

